# Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

*Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*

MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.

If you're interested in more info on MAME and where to get needed hardware you can check the project page here:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/9022

I have many more pictures than what I will show here, so if you want to see my complete album on Photobucket go here:

http://s277.photobucket.com/albums/kk49/gwurst/MAME%20Machine/

Anyway, on with the show!

The cabinet is largely 3 sheets of MDF and a couple 2×4's, so parts are cheap (until you get into the controls!)









I drew the side layout on The MDF and used a jigsaw to cutout the shape.

















I then clamped to the two sides together and used a belt sander to smooth the edges and make them identical. This is also where I rounded the edges for the T-molding.

























Cutout the control panel piece.









Layout the attachment points on each side for the various braces.

























Attach the base to the sides. The 2×4's and other pieces are attached with countersunk wood screws and glue.

















Attach the other cabinet pieces. Now it's starting to look like an arcade cabinet! The cabinet sits on heavy-duty caster so you can roll it around (MDF is heavy!).

























Attach the drawer and door.

























Back access door.

















Automotive speakers are attached to panels to allow easy change-out should they need to be replaced.

















Attach control panel sides.

















The control panel rest over another panel attached to the cabinet with a hole in the back to allow cables to run through. This panel is just screwed-on to allow removal to get the cabinet through a door (with the panel removed you can get it through a standard 32" door frame).










Layout controls on control panel and cut holes.

























Patching screw holes before priming and painting.









Word of advice - Rout the slots for the T-molding BEFORE assembly. I was fortunately able to use wood putty but when I built one of these for my in laws I routed the slots right after the sides were cut.

















Prime and paint with the Wagner power painter.

























































After attaching laminate to the control panel I recut the holes for the controls.

















Attach T-molding to the cabinet.









Fun time! Attaching and wiring the controls.

































The monitor is the perfect width and just rests against a couple braces. The monitor control board is mounted to the platform.

































PC and subwoofer go in the cabinet. I wired the speaker leads to the automotive speakers on the top of the cabinet. The volume control is on a separate control that is velcroed to the bottom of the control panel.









Print the marquee and attach it between a couple Plexiglas panels with a fluorescent light behind to shine through.









Drape cloth over the speakers to keep light from shining-through.









Attach Plexiglas to the front to protect the monitor.









Let's play!

























Thanks for looking!


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 29, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


What a neat project, and a great blog of the process. I'd love to have one of these!


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


That is just too stinkin' COOL!

Space Invaders was my favorite.


----------



## pjaromin (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Very cool. Did you use an online design reference for this? What about the sourcing of parts? I'd love to learn more.

update….nm…I just saw that you posted this info on the project page for this. Thanks!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Nice! What a cool project. looks like a professional video game. I'm a little disappointed in you though Greg…wheres the elaborate Sketchup drawings? I thought you were a Sketch a holic like me and cant screw two pieces of wood together without 5 pages of 3D drawings!


----------



## thebaldguy (Jul 31, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking about how much total for everything and what are the dimensions of the cabinet.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


2003 was a wee bit before Sketchup and I became intimately acquainted. 

Don't worry, though, I was just as anally-retentive then. 


















I changed the control panel from the plan, but otherwise it's what I went with.


----------



## captainfats (Jun 13, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Very Very cool… Electronics and woodworking… how much more fun do ya need.. MAME rocks.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


I think I'll have to make one of those!

Very cool!


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Because you asked and I'm bored, I'm creating a Sketchup file for this. I'll post it once it's done.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Ok, I've created a Sketchup drawing and material list for the cabinet. It does NOT include the control panel since it will vary depending on what controls you want. I also did not include the 2×4 bracing and MDF braces for the panels on the material list, but they are in the Sketchup drawing so you can get the dimensions from there. You will also have to determine how you want to mount your display since it's unlikely you'll have the same monitor I did.

You can get teh files as well as a couple marquee images and a JPG of a control board here:

http://cid-258899c12334cc4d.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/MAME

*THEBALDGUY* - I had the PC and monitor, so a large bit of the cost was already absorbed. I think I spent about $700 total.


----------



## rustedhammer (Apr 8, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Nice work! Fun to make and play.


----------



## JamesRyan (Apr 2, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Great project - I just completed mine as well. But I was interested in what software you are using for the emulator as well as happ controls?

Tks


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


I use Advance Mame for DOS and Game Launcher for the frontend:

http://advancemame.sourceforge.net/
http://www.dribin.org/dave/game_launcher/

As for the controls, I went with the Happ 8-way Super Joystick:
http://www.happcontrols.com/joysticks/super_joy.htm

For the diagonal 4-way I went with the Universal Joystick:
http://www.happcontrols.com/joysticks/universal_joy.htm

Trackballs are the 3" High-Ball:
http://www.happcontrols.com/trackballs/560110xx.htm

Pushbuttons are the Competition Pushbuttons:
http://www.happcontrols.com/pushbuttons/5896xxl.htm

Spinner was an Oscar Model 3, which I don't believe can be bought new anymore:
http://retroblast.arcadecontrols.com/reviews/roundup2.html


----------



## JamesRyan (Apr 2, 2008)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Very nice - i have been using http://www.maximusarcade.com/ and have had a lot of success.
It also turn your machine into a jukebox - puts that woofer to use . smile.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


I dual-boot into Windows to access my media server and my audio files. I don't use a frontend there, just the trackball as a mouse and buttons on the side of the control board for the mouse buttons. If needed I pull-out the keyboard tray.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Greg - I finished my game a couple of days ago.

The cabinet was easy, and the software was easier than I thought it would be.

I had a 26" Sony Trinitron in a closet so at least I put it to good use. I had an extra micro ATX computer also so my total cost was about $350. That includes 1/2" plywood (to keep the weight down), paint, and joysticks, buttons, 3" Happ trackball, and keyboard interface.

Thanks for answering my questions!


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


AWESOME!


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


*Gary* - They're really not that bad to make as you discovered. The worst part is wiring the controllers if you go hog-wild like I did. The software isn't too hateful either, so it makes for a fun and fairly easy project. I'm glad I could provide you some assistance. You'll have to post a pic or a project so we can take a look at it.


----------



## ajs880 (Aug 15, 2013)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Great design! A little bulky, but you put in the old CRT screen!


----------



## Stiky (Jun 18, 2015)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Hi, Greg! I really love this project, and I've been using your notes and Sketch Up documents to build my own. I have almost finished building the body of the cabinet but have been having trouble finding the correct hinges for the doors. Everything I've found at my local hardware stores don't allow the doors to be inlaid the 1 inch necessary for them to line up flush with the other panels. Would you happen to remember the model of hinges you used?


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


You need an inset hinge:

http://i.imgur.com/ZAoOS27.jpg

http://www.rockler.com/how-to/understanding-hinges/

You can get them just about anywhere. I don't remember the exact brand but I'm pretty-sure I got mine at Home Depot. Here's one there that should work:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Richelieu-Hardware-Full-Inset-Frameless-Cabinet-Hinges-2-Pack-BP91M27521180/202213559

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## Stiky (Jun 18, 2015)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


This looks great! Thanks so much for the quick reply.


----------



## UltimaGabe (Jul 18, 2017)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Hey- I know this is a super-dead post but I'm hoping to build one of these soon and your design is exactly what I'm looking for. This blog is great, though for some reason some of the images don't load (issues with Photobucket?) and the plans you've posted are a bit too low-res for me to make out the exact dimensions. Is there anywhere you've hosted these images where I can reliably get a higher-res version of them? I'm super excited about this and just want to make sure I don't do anything wrong!

Thanks, and keep up the good work!


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Looks like Photobucket no longer allows embedding without paying for an account.

You can get the plans from my project page for this:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/9022

Thanks,

Greg



> Hey- I know this is a super-dead post but I m hoping to build one of these soon and your design is exactly what I m looking for. This blog is great, though for some reason some of the images don t load (issues with Photobucket?) and the plans you ve posted are a bit too low-res for me to make out the exact dimensions. Is there anywhere you ve hosted these images where I can reliably get a higher-res version of them? I m super excited about this and just want to make sure I don t do anything wrong!
> 
> Thanks, and keep up the good work!
> 
> - UltimaGabe


----------



## UltimaGabe (Jul 18, 2017)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Holy cow, that was a fast reply! Thank you so much!


----------



## UltimaGabe (Jul 18, 2017)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Two questions about your build, if you have a moment.

1. You said (I think) that your monitor was a 32'' CRT, but do you happen to know the exact height and width of it offhand? I'm guessing its width is somewhere around 29.5 inches (since that's the width of most of the parts in your blueprint) but did you leave any room on the sides or just make it as snug as possible? The TV I'm putting in mine is a bit smaller (something like 29'' diagonal, and 26'' wide at its widest point) so I'm probably going to narrow those panels by a few inches, but I need to know whether I should leave space or aim to make it as tight of a fit as I can. I figured height would be easier to account for (just put the braces a bit higher, or heck, sit it on top of a 2×4) but if you have any suggestions on how to account for a slightly smaller-sized TV that would be great.

2. I'm having serious issues getting your pictures to load (they don't load at all here on the page, and photobucket just keeps hanging and hanging) but I was able to get most of them by using the WayBackMachine. However, there's still a few that just won't load and my internet-fu isn't any help. Is there anywhere else you've hosted your photos that might still be accessible? I can get by with the ones I have but it would be nice to see the whole project.

In any case, thank you so much for giving me the inspiration to do something like this myself!


----------



## UltimaGabe (Jul 18, 2017)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Nevermind about the photos- I guess I caught Photobucket on a bad day (or month…). Today I was able to get the album to load long enough to save the ones I needed.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


The monitor is an old Gateway 32" LCD monitor used in their old Destination PC's. I think you should be able to see the slideshow on photobucket:

http://s277.photobucket.com/user/gwurst/slideshow/MAME%20Machine

I removed the LCD from the case and it had 4 plastic L brackets on each corner. I built some side supports to hold the monitor and was able to slide it in and screw the brackets to the supports. It's not incredibly tight since it's difficult to get it lifted up and in there. There's probably about 1/4" extra space on the sides where the brackets sit. The LCD itself has extra clearance from the sides since the brackets add extra space.


----------



## UltimaGabe (Jul 18, 2017)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Ah, interesting. Well, as-is I went ahead and adjusted the boards to be 26.5'' wide instead of 29.5'' and once I get a little further in I'll think about whether to take my CRT out of its case or not. (I was advised against it because apparently CRTs can be dangerous if you don't know what you're doing with the insides… which I don't.)

While I have you here let me ask another couple questions (if you don't mind):

1. How tall is your control board? I can see from the jpeg of it the dimensions of the upper and bottom layers, but how tall are the panels that make up its sides?

2. On your blueprints there's one panel (Panel E) that only has one dimension measured. It's the same width as everything else (29.5'') but no depth. I considered measuring it on my computer screen and using that as a scale for the blueprint but if you're here I figured I'd just ask you.

3. For that matter, is there a key anywhere for which panel goes where on the cabinet? The Sketchup file you posted has an image of the finished product but unless I'm missing something they're not labeled. I was planning on just figuring it out by comparing measurements to each side of the A panels, but again if you're here I thought I'd ask. (Or, is this some sort of standard layout for cabinet blueprints? Maybe that's the case- I haven't checked.)

Anyway, I apologize if I'm asking too many questions- this is just a very ambitious product for someone with my experience level and I want to do as much research as possible before I make a mistake and screw everything up. For what it's worth, I've already drawn and cut out all of the panels (except for panel E I asked about above), and the next step is sanding down the sides of the A panels to uniformity once I am able to wrangle up a belt sander. Thank you so much for this, and I hope I'm not too much of a bother!


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


1. You need to see how far your controls will stick below the board and go with that as a basis for the height. You need to be able to have it sit on the bottom board but still have room for the controls and wiring. A good option would be 5".

2. If you check the Excel material list on OneDrive that part should be 29 1/2" x 10 3/8"

https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=%21AO9i73DSPAdegEU&id=258899C12334CC4D%21146&cid=258899C12334CC4D

3. Check the material list Excel file for the part names and dimensions.


----------



## UltimaGabe (Jul 18, 2017)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply- I'm not sure how I didn't notice that, as I swear I'd looked at the Excel list at some point but I guess my mind didn't process what it was.

Anyway, I'm drawing out the attachment points (and I'll probably pre-drill all of the holes tomorrow, probably starting assembly next weekend) and something just occurred to me: Did you mean for the floor of the cabinet (in the computer compartment) to be two pieces? In all of your photos it looks like it's just one. If it's indeed two, should I put any sort of a brace in the middle to keep them together or will it not be an issue? I was planning on assembling/painting the cabinet in my garage and then hauling it down the stairs to my basement (if I take off the stairwell door it should juuuust fit) so stability of the bottom was a big concern of mine, but I'm beginning to think it would be better to just do all of the cutting/drilling/sanding outside before it's assembled, and assemble it in the basement. (I'd have to paint it down there, but I'm not using a sprayer so fumes should be less of an issue.) In that case, it wouldn't be such a problem if the bottom was less stable, I suppose.

In any case I'm super nervous about the actual assembly but I keep having to tell myself that the stakes couldn't be lower. As long as it doesn't collapse under its own weight it doesn't matter if I got all of the measurements perfect or if every edge is straight, or whatever. I'll post pictures if you're interested once I at least have it assembled.


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


The bottom is one piece. If it was 2 pieces I'd consider some thin center bracing under the seam.

The cabinet is narrow enough to fit through a 32" door as long as the control panel isn't on, so you can paint it outside and bring it downstairs. It's not light, so you'll need someone else to help you. If you have a bad angle on your stairs or such you may want to assemble it in the basement. It's actually pretty rock-solid, so don't worry too much about assembly.


----------



## UltimaGabe (Jul 18, 2017)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Ah, gotcha. I thought the bottom was one piece, but in the Excel list and in the diagram there's two C pieces that appear to be the size of the bottom when combined. I already have them cut that way so I guess I'll just go ahead and do it as two.


----------



## UltimaGabe (Jul 18, 2017)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Hey- kind of an urgent question if you have a moment. Does the far end of your control panel (the end that's closest to the screen) come all the way up to the side panels of the cabinet? I followed the measurements in your control board jpeg as close as I could and when I set the top of the control board down onto the bottom, there's a gap of maybe two inches (


http://imgur.com/yvQaRs9

) due to the slant of the board. I suppose I could just cut another couple inches out of the bottom of the board so it'll rest further back, but that doesn't seem to be necessary in any of your pictures. Were my measurements off or do you have any suggestions?


----------



## gwurst (Nov 28, 2007)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


You mean the gap by the screen? Yes, it is there so there wouldn't be a notch where the sides meet the control board. As you can see from the pic it didn't work perfectly and I had to do some slight notching to get it to fit.

https://goo.gl/photos/Jd2KNmL8WfNUqXpy6


----------



## UltimaGabe (Jul 18, 2017)

gwurst said:


> *Building a MAME Arcade Cabinet*
> 
> MAME (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator) allows you to play old arcade games on your PC. While playing them with a keyboard and mouse is OK, to really get the experience you need an arcade cabinet. I could spend some time on just the PC setup, but I'm going to just concentrate on the cabinet construction here. I built this back in 2003 over the course of a week.
> 
> ...


Well, in my case there's considerably more space between the control board and the side panels. (In yours, the far end of the control panel more or less comes right up to the T-molding, and even kind of wraps around it by what looks like half an inch or so, but in my case there's a gap of more than an inch. Like, I could fit my hand between the control board and the T-molding.) I'll probably just cut a bit more off the bottom of the control board.


----------

